# Indoor activities for Winter weather?



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

After a moderate drought all summer, it's now been raining for 2 days straight. Day 1 was survived fairly easily. Day 2 is a little harder. Phoebe has all this pent up energy and the Cranky Old People (Frannnie Jane the Pitt, and my 80yr old DH) aren't up to it. They want to snooze and she wants to play! Play! PLAY!!! This has me thinking about how to survive winter. She will be about 6-7 months old by the end of the year. I've been planning on teaching her enough tricks to get her a novice title, but I suddenly have the feeling that's not going to be enough. She's sleeping less than she was just a couple of weeks ago. Fetch isn't going to cover it. Dog walks at Lowes and tractor supply will only do so much.

Survival tips needed!!! Indispensable toys? Games? I'll have a teenager with cabin fever during the coldest part of the year. And while she may be fine out in the cold, my TX butt says heck no!! Frostbite and sunburn at the same time are a thing here. 😫 I need ideas so I can Doomsday Prep. Please and thank you!!!


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

I like "find it". Put her in a sit stay in one room (or tethered) and show her a toy, then hide it somewhere else in the house and tell her to "find it". Start out by hiding it in the same room where she can see you, then gradually make it harder for her. You can do this with treats, too, but I like using a toy. I always make sure I walk through every room in the house so my dog has to search the whole house.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Flirt poles are great to burn off energy.


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

Asta's Mom said:


> Flirt poles are great to burn off energy.


Flirt pole indoors??? Would this work in a small house? How much room do you need? My kitchen is the only open type area.


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

reraven123 said:


> I like "find it". Put her in a sit stay in one room (or tethered) and show her a toy, then hide it somewhere else in the house and tell her to "find it". Start out by hiding it in the same room where she can see you, then gradually make it harder for her. You can do this with treats, too, but I like using a toy. I always make sure I walk through every room in the house so my dog has to search the whole house.


I totally forgot about "find it"... Thanks!!!


----------



## CNYspoo (Sep 22, 2021)

How about agility. Watson loves a clean run.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I set up an Easter egg hunt for my guys, where I hide treats all over the house and then send them off to find the treats. It normally only keeps them busy for half an hour or so, but it's a happy half hour.
Trick training was really important during Galen's first winter. He would have been unmanageable without that stimulation. I found tricks which required him to sit on a foot stool were extra helpful. For one, balancing on a stool requires a lot of strength, so he was using a surprising amount of energy as he did it. Also, staying balanced required him to work very hard on his impulse control. Any reckless movements resulted in his falling off the stool. He is a dog with a good work ethic, so he was very determined to master the skill of staying balanced without falling.


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

cowpony said:


> I set up an Easter egg hunt for my guys, where I hide treats all over the house and then send them off to find the treats. It normally only keeps them busy for half an hour or so, but it's a happy half hour.
> Trick training was really important during Galen's first winter. He would have been unmanageable without that stimulation. I found tricks which required him to sit on a foot stool were extra helpful. For one, balancing on a stool requires a lot of strength, so he was using a surprising amount of energy as he did it. Also, staying balanced required him to work very hard on his impulse control. Any reckless movements resulted in his falling off the stool. He is a dog with a good work ethic, so he was very determined to master the skill of staying balanced without falling.


I don't have a stool. Would it be a lot to ask for rough dimensions? Not sure if I should look for a stair step or something smaller/higher.


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

It has been raining 2 days here as well. We had a break in the rain yesterday afternoon and Jasper took off with the zoomies. I rely on Kongs, snuffle mats, puzzles, trick training, and little games like hide and seek.


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

JasMom said:


> It has been raining 2 days here as well. We had a break in the rain yesterday afternoon and Jasper with the zoomies. I rely on Kongs, snuffle mats, puzzles, trick training, and little games like hide and seek.


She has zero interest in kongs filled with food. Kongs thrown and bounced off the wall? _That_ has her attention. It's her favorite version of fetch because they go in unexpected directions. What puzzles? What games? I googled snuffle mat. Looks interesting. Thank you! It might be a good idea for DH while I'm at work


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

What have you tried filling her Kongs with? Nothing wrong with chasing a bouncy toy though! My dogs go nuts for them! They get really excited when they see me filling the Kongs. I have a teething toy for Jasper that he loves for me to bounce and roll for him to chase. 

I have 5 different Outward Hound puzzles from Chewy: Outward Hound Dog Puzzles (Free Shipping) | Chewy

I have different levels of complexity in my puzzles. In a couple, the dog just has to roll or move a piece to get the treat. In others, the dog has to move multiple pieces in order to get a treat. So in this picture, I filled all of the puzzle compartments with training treats and spread them across the living room. Jasper was maybe 10-11 weeks here and watching the other dogs to see what they were doing. The brindle Grey, Winchester, is doing a more advanced puzzle. Ollie, in the background, is doing one that he just has to move and flip for treats to fall out.










I don't put every puzzle out all the time, but this was during a major heat wave and it was unsafe for the dogs to be out longer than a potty break. I do make sure each dog has 1 puzzle to do and rotate which ones are available.

If Phoebe likes plush toys, there are puzzles where the dog just pulls plush stuffies out of a plush "container". My dogs like these for maybe the first 5 minutes. They are much more motivated by food so I stopped buying them.

Flirt poles are also great, but only use it on carpeting or where she can get traction. My house has wood throughout so we don't have a good indoor place to use it.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

PhoebeDuck said:


> I don't have a stool. Would it be a lot to ask for rough dimensions? Not sure if I should look for a stair step or something smaller/higher.


It's 20" x 12" wide, 10" high, with strips of sandpaper on it. It is very heavy and stable: it was custom built as to help an elderly relative get in and out of the bathtub. We ended up with the stool after he passed away. Mine has a handle hole right in the middle, which is not ideal. Galen has learned to put his feet to either side of it, but I know the hole makes him a bit nervous. Plus it limits me on requesting him to turn around while standing on the stool. I would look for a bed stool or a medical grade foot stool if you don't have any woodworkers in your personal network. The low height and stability of this style stool is ideal; a puppy that is still learning is guaranteed to lean sideways and fall off.


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

JasMom said:


> What have you tried filling her Kongs with? Nothing wrong with chasing a bouncy toy though! My dogs go nuts for them! They get really excited when they see me filling the Kongs. I have a teething toy for Jasper that he loves for me to bounce and roll for him to chase.
> 
> I have 5 different Outward Hound puzzles from Chewy: Outward Hound Dog Puzzles (Free Shipping) | Chewy
> 
> ...


Thank you for the heads up on the indoor no-no flirt pole. I have bad allergies, so we have no carpeting anywhere. Tile or wood only. Non-slip due to DH. The plush toys might be fun for Phoebe, but Frannnie enjoys destroying toys, so it would be shredded very quickly. 

Thank you for including the link to your puzzles. I have no experience with them. An Orbee tuff snoop is on my list for my next chewy order, so I'll add this to go with.


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

cowpony said:


> It's 20" x 12" wide, 10" high, with strips of sandpaper on it. It is very heavy and stable: it was custom built as to help an elderly relative get in and out of the bathtub. We ended up with the stool after he passed away. Mine has a handle hole right in the middle, which is not ideal. Galen has learned to put his feet to either side of it, but I know the hole makes him a bit nervous. Plus it limits me on requesting him to turn around while standing on the stool. I would look for a bed stool or a medical grade foot stool if you don't have any woodworkers in your personal network. The low height and stability of this style stool is ideal; a puppy that is still learning is guaranteed to lean sideways and fall off.


It sounds about the size of an exercise step. They have grippy rubber on them for traction, so that might work. I'll have to check for holes in them, though. Thank you! As a plus, I can justify it as workout equipment. 😁


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

@JasMom I showed a video of a snuffle mat to DH. He approves. Said we should get two (one for each dog).


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

I think Chewy has one or two options, but there are some really nice ones for sale on Etsy.

Oh! And you can make your own. You can roll a hand towel up with treats at different layers or if either of your dogs likes rope toys, you can twist the rope toy in the opposite direction and stick some treats inside.


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

JasMom said:


> I think Chewy has one or two options, but there are some really nice ones for sale on Etsy.
> 
> Oh! And you can make your own. You can roll a hand towel up with treats at different layers or if either of your dogs likes rope toys, you can twist the rope toy in the opposite direction and stick some treats inside.


I'll look on Etsy. Thanks! Ropes become weapons when Frannie gets ahold of them, so I have them put up for now. She whips Phoebe around too easily.


----------



## TerraFirma (12 mo ago)

I had not thought of the benefit of drought when it comes to exercising pup. I planted two itoh peonies yesterday, and even with regular watering, it's a dust bowl out there. Aside from snuffles, puzzles, and games, inflatable exercise equipment and wobble boards help mentally and physically drain the dog's energy indoors. FitPaws is pricey (but high quality). That said, I've found human alternatives cheaper. Am currently working with Henry placing his paws on balance pods. If you have a decent space, setting up a little cavaletti set and collapsible tunnel would be great too. If the house itself isn't spacious enough, do you have a basement or garage that can double duty as a puppy playground? When I was a kid, I was a little tennis obsessed and would come home from practice and head to the basement. I had a line of tape on the wall at net height, and I would practice my swing with my little SFT running around helping corral balls. Eventually got her trained to put them back in the bucket. I wish I had a basement now!


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Giggle ball if you dare. I can take it for only 30 minutes before I have to put it up. Happy asks for it continuously.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Happy'sDad said:


> Giggle ball if you dare. I can take it for only 30 minutes before I have to put it up. Happy asks for it continuously.


Link please. 🤣


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

TerraFirma said:


> I had not thought of the benefit of drought when it comes to exercising pup. I planted two itoh peonies yesterday, and even with regular watering, it's a dust bowl out there. Aside from snuffles, puzzles, and games, inflatable exercise equipment and wobble boards help mentally and physically drain the dog's energy indoors. FitPaws is pricey (but high quality). That said, I've found human alternatives cheaper. Am currently working with Henry placing his paws on balance pods. If you have a decent space, setting up a little cavaletti set and collapsible tunnel would be great too. If the house itself isn't spacious enough, do you have a basement or garage that can double duty as a puppy playground? When I was a kid, I was a little tennis obsessed and would come home from practice and head to the basement. I had a line of tape on the wall at net height, and I would practice my swing with my little SFT running around helping corral balls. Eventually got her trained to put them back in the bucket. I wish I had a basement now!


Re: gardening in a drought...I mostly planted "forget about it" type plants. Butterfly bushes and coneflowers. I'm on a well, so the last thing I need to worry about is running out of water. I left the weeds in place to help protect the ground from the sun a bit more. I'll have to clean it up before winter hits, but my flowers are still blooming. (Except the Shasta daisies. They turned black.)
Re: space...We've gone from a 2car garage with outside shed, to no garage. My house is about 950 sq ft if you don't include the attic or mudroom. Those are storage for DH tools. So not much space. 
Re: toys...Wobble board is doable. Not so sure about the tunnel. And your basement tennis pup sounded fun!!


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Link please. 🤣


I think he posted it once as "what have I done?"


----------



## Heartland2022 (7 mo ago)

A lot of good ideas our spoo loves hide and seek aka find it. Any kind of games that provide mental stimulation. A good long 15 min chew on a bully stick takes some energy out of him too. Between all that and his daily combing teeth brushing he stays pretty wore out. Last winter he was just a little pup he couldn't stay out long. He would run in the yard slipping and sliding in the snow. We even got a few games of fetch in. This year he's going sledding with us down the hill run back to the top.😀


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

Heartland2022 said:


> A lot of good ideas our spoo loves hide and seek aka find it. Any kind of games that provide mental stimulation. A good long 15 min chew on a bully stick takes some energy out of him too. Between all that and his daily combing teeth brushing he stays pretty wore out. Last winter he was just a little pup he couldn't stay out long. He would run in the yard slipping and sliding in the snow. We even got a few games of fetch in. This year he's going sledding with us down the hill run back to the top.😀


One of my probs is the senior dog and senior DH. First thing in the morning, she's wired and they're crabby. Not a good combo. I had been taking her out for walks while they shake the aches out, but it's been darker, so... I need early morning activities that I can use while the house wakes up, and evening activities for when I'm home to wear her out. The suggestions I've gotten so far will be a BIG help!


----------



## Heartland2022 (7 mo ago)

I completely understand that. I still miss our previous dog she was way up there in age. Her whole body turned gray all over.🥰 She had her moments though where she was a pup again.😅 zoom zoom Gwen could really run when she wanted to.


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

I enrolled Topper in scent work class to use up adolescent energy his first winter and it was a game-changer! So are enrichment toys like a cardboard box filled with torn or wadded newspaper or TP rolls - bury a small toy or treat and let the fun begin. Set up a DIY fun-gility course using dining room chairs arranged to create a tunnel, or weave poles, a sturdy box or ottoman to get on and off of, etc. Trick training is fun, too.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Link please. 🤣


Pet Supplies : Wobble Wag Giggle Ball, Interactive Dog Toy, Fun Giggle Sounds When Rolled or Shaken, Pets Know Best, As Seen On TV : Amazon.com


----------



## Looniesense (Jul 10, 2021)

I definitely recommend “find it”. My guy loves it too. Reminds me that I used to put him in the bathroom, close the door and hide treats all over, then open the door saying “Release the hounds” and “find it,”,. He loved that. He got so good at it I started putting the treats on the coffee table which made it even more challenging. Now I can throw a treat across the house and he will find it no problem and it also comes in handy when playing fetch when he doesn’t see me launch the ball.


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

Looniesense said:


> I definitely recommend “find it”. My guy loves it too. Reminds me that I used to put him in the bathroom, close the door and hide treats all over, then open the door saying “Release the hounds” and “find it,”,. He loved that. He got so good at it I started putting the treats on the coffee table which made it even more challenging. Now I can throw a treat across the house and he will find it no problem and it also comes in handy when playing fetch when he doesn’t see me launch the ball.


Did you use any particular kind of treats? IE: when he was first learning, did you use extra smelly things until he knew the drill?


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

Happy'sDad said:


> Pet Supplies : Wobble Wag Giggle Ball, Interactive Dog Toy, Fun Giggle Sounds When Rolled or Shaken, Pets Know Best, As Seen On TV : Amazon.com


I remember that post! 😂


----------



## Looniesense (Jul 10, 2021)

PhoebeDuck said:


> Did you use any particular kind of treats? IE: when he was first learning, did you use extra smelly things until he knew the drill?


No special treats, I just use his kibble. I started when I was clicker training with him. Sometimes for repetition I would toss the treat and say find it so he would come out of being in a sit and we could move on.


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

PowersPup said:


> I enrolled Topper in scent work class to use up adolescent energy his first winter and it was a game-changer! So are enrichment toys like a cardboard box filled with torn or wadded newspaper or TP rolls - bury a small toy or treat and let the fun begin. Set up a DIY fun-gility course using dining room chairs arranged to create a tunnel, or weave poles, a sturdy box or ottoman to get on and off of, etc. Trick training is fun, too.


I'm trying to get her to _stop_ eating the cardboard boxes! Giving her one as a toy sounds counter to that! 😁 (Teaching her "in" the box, "sit" in the box, etc for a novice title. It's my goal for the winter. Only she steps in the box and immediately starts chewing on it! Lol)


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

Heartland2022 said:


> I completely understand that. I still miss our previous dog she was way up there in age. Her whole body turned gray all over.🥰 She had her moments though where she was a pup again.😅 zoom zoom Gwen could really run when she wanted to.
> View attachment 497157


My senior dog Frannnie smiled today. Happiest we've seen her in I don't know how long. Phoebe taught her to demand bark. Having that come from an 85 lb Pitt got our attention real quick!!! I think she enjoyed that. 😜


----------



## Footprints&pawmarks (Mar 8, 2021)

As PowersPup suggested, Nosework/scentwork is my favorite way to tire out a rambunctious adolescent. Is there a class nearby you can take? Or any good videos to show you how to start?

And, Frannie, what a great smile! It made me smile back.


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

Footprints&pawmarks said:


> As PowersPup suggested, Nosework/scentwork is my favorite way to tire out a rambunctious adolescent. Is there a class nearby you can take? Or any good videos to show you how to start?
> 
> And, Frannie, what a great smile! It made me smile back.


In person isn't an option right now. I've looked up a few videos, and will try again this weekend. She seems to enjoy chewing on whatever I'm hiding the stuff in, more than she wants to find what I've hidden.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Happy'sDad said:


> Pet Supplies : Wobble Wag Giggle Ball, Interactive Dog Toy, Fun Giggle Sounds When Rolled or Shaken, Pets Know Best, As Seen On TV : Amazon.com


Thanks! It'll be here Thursday!


----------



## TyrannicalTrix (5 mo ago)

Gonna second, thirdend, and fourthend the scentwork suggestion! If you'd like to try working for a title under it, AKC just came out with the VSWT (Virtual Scent Work Test), which is a lot less formal than some other sectors of scentwork. It has three different levels, so it would be a fun thing to challenge yourself with!
I've been dabbling a bit in it recently, and can say that Jaxson gets tired out after a few rounds. Much more relaxed! Even so, no amount of sleepiness will quench his insatiable need for tug, haha.


----------



## Footprints&pawmarks (Mar 8, 2021)

If she chews the treat containers, you can buy (I got mine on Ebay) tins of various sizes and strengths. Yes, there are official tins, but having a chompy puppy, I wanted to start with the cheaper, heavier ones.

Here in So Cal, we have the opposite problem -- it's in the 90's outside during this heat wave. I think we'd both lose what little sanity we have without being able to play the nosework game in the house.


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

PhoebeDuck said:


> 'm trying to get her to _stop_ eating the cardboard boxes! Giving her one as a toy sounds counter to that!


It's for this very reason that I quickly stopped giving Kukla cardboard as a "toy". I, too, was using a box as an object for him to "enter" as a trick and he just saw the box as something to chew.


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

Kukla the Tpoo said:


> It's for this very reason that I quickly stopped giving Kukla cardboard as a "toy". I, too, was using a box as an object for him to "enter" as a trick and he just saw the box as something to chew.


So how did you get him to stop eating the cardboard?


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

PhoebeDuck said:


> So how did you get him to stop eating the cardboard?


Well, he still sometimes tries, but I say "eh eh" and try to distract him away from the cardboard. I haven't tried to get him to sit inside a box for many months. I decided to wait a very long time with the hope that someday cardboard is no longer viewed as something to destroy. Instead of the box, I've been using a hula hoop laid flat on the floor for him to "enter" and "exit" (the cues I use for sitting inside the hula hoop and then moving out of the hoop).


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

Kukla the Tpoo said:


> Well, he still sometimes tries, but I say "eh eh" and try to distract him away from the cardboard. I haven't tried to get him to sit inside a box for many months. I decided to wait a very long time with the hope that someday cardboard is no longer viewed as something to destroy. Instead of the box, I've been using a hula hoop laid flat on the floor for him to "enter" and "exit" (the cues I use for sitting inside the hula hoop and then moving out of the hoop).


I finally managed to get Ducky to not eat the box for the first time tonight. It's either a fluke or something went right. I put a piece of 1/8" plywood in the bottom. More box like, less cardboard-y. I'll try it again tomorrow/Fri and see if she continues with the not-chewing. We were also given a hula hoop today. She tried eating that instead. 🤦‍♀️


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Elroy stopped destroying cardboard boxes sort of on his own. I just stopped encouraging it by not giving him boxes. Now he doesn't even (hardly) play with them if I toss one to him.


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Poppy loves hide and seek. One of us goes off and hides she comes and finds, whilst the other goes and hides somewhere then she races off to find the other.
Ok ok she is pretty well wise to all the hiding places now, but still enjoys.
We increase her indoor training sessions during the wet days. ( learn something new).
Snuffle mat.
Extra grooming - brushing.
Hidden treats 'find' session. Or truffle lures.
Good old rough and tumble, tug o war with a toy.


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

The Popster said:


> Poppy loves hide and seek. One of us goes off and hides she comes and finds, whilst the other goes and hides somewhere then she races off to find the other.
> Ok ok she is pretty well wise to all the hiding places now, but still enjoys.
> We increase her indoor training sessions during the wet days. ( learn something new).
> Snuffle mat.
> ...


I have yet to get her to stay put long enough for me to hide. As soon as it looks like I'm leaving the room, she pops up to follow. Very small house, so there is no hiding in the same room. Someone else mentioned the snuffle mat and I sooo want one for her!!! I think it's funny that Poppy is wise to your games. Go Poppy go!!! No fooling her!


----------



## ndspencer1104 (Jun 28, 2021)

Got to challenge the mind. I started with sit-stay until my Spoo could stay for a minute or 2. Then she needed to stay while I hid one treat - "go find it!" Eventually I worked up to a tennis ball that I touched. Finally added several tennis balls I did not touch - I used tongs - placing all in a pile where the only ball I touched was ... she needed to only return the touched ball. Finally I hid all the tennis balls in separate places ... goal again was return only the touched ball. This takes some time, months really, but fun for all. My girl is obsessed with the game. You could start with a couple toys - go get "name the toy" and work on that for a bit. Really fun training especially "stay" and "wait" commands.
Great question!


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

ndspencer1104 said:


> Got to challenge the mind. I started with sit-stay until my Spoo could stay for a minute or 2. Then she needed to stay while I hid one treat - "go find it!" Eventually I worked up to a tennis ball that I touched. Finally added several tennis balls I did not touch - I used tongs - placing all in a pile where the only ball I touched was ... she needed to only return the touched ball. Finally I hid all the tennis balls in separate places ... goal again was return only the touched ball. This takes some time, months really, but fun for all. My girl is obsessed with the game. You could start with a couple toys - go get "name the toy" and work on that for a bit. Really fun training especially "stay" and "wait" commands.
> Great question!


That is impressive!!! And a little intimidating, I won't lie. But it does give me ideas to work on. Thank you!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Thanks! It'll be here Thursday!


OMG! This is going to be one of his favorite toys for sure!


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

94Magna_Tom said:


> OMG! This is going to be one of his favorite toys for sure!


I got 30 sec into that video and Frannie Jane started barking at your giggle ball. Which caused Phoebe to sit up and ask "what the heck is going on?!?" She was very wide eyed and sitting waaay back (almost upright) watching Fran go off.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

94Magna_Tom said:


> OMG! This is going to be one of his favorite toys for sure!


Yup, that's it. Does Elroy get to play with it inside? Happy gets very vocal when playing with hers. It keeps her entertained until I put it up. It's not something we can leave out. Have fun...


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Yes. Inside is allowed. It's his house after all🤷!


----------



## TuttoBene (Apr 23, 2021)

Nina Ottoson Dog Puzzles. Scent work. Trick training.
The Scent work is particularly tiring because so much goes on in their mind processing. 
We do use a flirt pole outside but a 10 minute session seems to do it because our dog is so emotionally hyped up over it.


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

TuttoBene said:


> Nina Ottoson Dog Puzzles. Scent work. Trick training.
> The Scent work is particularly tiring because so much goes on in their mind processing.
> We do use a flirt pole outside but a 10 minute session seems to do it because our dog is so emotionally hyped up over it.


So I watched a "how to-scent train" video. Mint tea bag inside a toilet paper roll, plus an empty roll to teach the puppy "yes!" for the mint smell, nothing for the roll with no smell. Tried that with Phoebe. She_ hated_ the mint. Actually reared back and barked at it. Lol. I'll try again with something not so pungent.


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

Happy'sDad said:


> Giggle ball if you dare. I can take it for only 30 minutes before I have to put it up. Happy asks for it continuously.


So I got a giggle ball for Phoebe, and this is how my lunch break went...

Open box.
Pick up ball.
<Giggle, giggle, gig- smack!>
Frannie jumped up & knocked the ball out of my hands (never done that before!)
Ball went rolling behind DH's drum set
Drums and cymbals start crashing as Frannie goes insane trying to get to the ball
F grabs the ball buries it in the couch corner and does her best to destroy it.
Phoebe wants to play
Frannie starts growling
I pull Phoebe away before she gets bit
DH grabs a cane and pries the ball away from Frannie. I grab it and make my escape.

I put the noise maker back in it's slot, and put the ball back in the box. Nothing to be done about the gouges and puncture holes. Or slightly crushed spots.
Frannie looks incredibly happy and proud of herself for vanquishing the demon ball.
Phoebe wants in on the fun.

Ice cubes are handed out as condolence prizes. Now what do I do with this thing??? 










My lunch became a piece of toast as I ran back to work.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

PhoebeDuck said:


> So I got a giggle ball for Phoebe, and this is how my lunch break went...
> 
> Open box.
> Pick up ball.
> ...


Wow, I thought they were pretty much indestructible. Ours has remained undamaged. Happy still brings hers out every evening. Her favorite games include Giggle ball soccer and bowling.


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

Happy'sDad said:


> Wow, I thought they were pretty much indestructible. Ours has remained undamaged. Happy still brings hers out every evening. Her favorite games include Giggle ball soccer and bowling.


Yeah, that happened in _minutes_. DH hasn't seen her go over her threshold like that in years!

Free to good home, one giggle ball, slightly used 😜
It still works, once I put the noisemaker back in place.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

I'm confused🤣. Did she love it, or hate it?! Poor PhoebeDuck never got a chance! Too bad it's too much for Frannie. Probably a good $5 worth of excitement anyway!


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

94Magna_Tom said:


> I'm confused🤣. Did she love it, or hate it?! Poor PhoebeDuck never got a chance! Too bad it's too much for Frannie. Probably a good $5 worth of excitement anyway!


She loves to destroy things. That's why I don't buy stuffed animals. And I'm not sure $5 of enjoyment from a $15 toy is a good return on my investment 🤔 good thing Chewy gave me a refund.


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Poppy likes her giggle ball ... slowly destroying as her modus operandi.
So a great tip, fun and cost free - ye old toilet roll or kitchen roll, fold in the ends and drop treat or kibble in.( Also empty cereal boxes ).
Poppy loves this one, can destroy something and get a treat, or even half her dinner at the 'death'.


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

The Popster said:


> Poppy likes her giggle ball ... slowly destroying as her modus operandi.
> So a great tip, fun and cost free - ye old toilet roll or kitchen roll, fold in the ends and drop treat or kibble in.( Also empty cereal boxes ).
> Poppy loves this one, can destroy something and get a treat, or even half her dinner at the 'death'.
> 
> ...


Frannie is completely uninterested in the toilet paper rolls. It's the noisemaker she wants. Phoebe is only mildly interested in the roll. She prefers the paper butter boxes. Even then, she loses interest fairly quickly once they're crushed.

DH main concern with the giggle ball was that Frannie would bite Phoebe to keep it. It's a valid concern with Frannie's early history.


----------

